
At Work, Expertise Is Falling Out of Favor - randycupertino
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/future-of-work-expertise-navy/590647/
======
randycupertino
Thought this article was a good in-depth look at automation and it's impact on
the labor pool. Looks at changing roles in the US Navy and implications on
ship operation when the staff transitions to more of a generalist role vs
skilled labor.

